# Fallout 4 - Mission: Lernkurve (Stählerne Bruderschaft)



## JoergOff (24. Februar 2016)

*Fallout 4 - Mission: Lernkurve (Stählerne Bruderschaft)*

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich komm bei der genannten Mission nicht voran. Ich muss an das Terminal bei dem Militärkontrollpunkt in Süd-Boston.
Wenn ich dran gehe ist aber das Datenbanknetzwerk OFFLINE. Zugriff nur durch autorisiertes Personal usw..
Und den Typen von der SB, den ich beschützen soll, finde ich nicht mehr. 

Meine Vermutung ist, dass er tod und die Mission nun verbugged ist. 

Kann jemand Helfen? Bitte. 

Danke


----------

